# Do you associate 4am more as "late" or "early"?



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Do you associate 4am more as "late night", or "early morning"?
Do you associate it more as a night owl hour, or an early bird hour? 

To me, and to most people, 3am is certainly a night owl hour, while 5am is certainly an early bird hour. 
4:30-4:59 am I'd be fine including in the "early bird" time frame since 4:30 am is when Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts open, but 4:00-4:29 am is pretty much a no-man's land. If you're a night owl staying up at this time, you're pretty much just pulling an all-nighter and most of your gaming friends are asleep at this time, and if you're gonna sleep eight hours, you're gonna wake up past noon. If you're an early bird waking up at this time, you're waking up at a time when the only shops open are 24-hour ones and practically no one else in your neighborhood is awake, and you'll have to go to sleep at 8pm in order to get eight hours of sleep. 

If pressed to say, 4:00 am would probably be the dividing line, so the hour itself would lean "early" overall, but barely. 

What about you?


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Late. I'm a nightowl, and on weekends, 3:30-4:00 is my bedtime. I start to feel sick/guilty if I continue staying up past this point.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

If I've been up all night, its late.
If I'm awake before I want to be its early. (AKA the ass crack of dawn)


----------



## StarLady (Jul 11, 2018)

I see 4 AM as being really early. I think for me personally 3 AM is the dividing line between late and early.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Early.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I call it late. I even associate 5 AM more with late than early, honestly. 6 AM is when I start calling it early morning, lol.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

It really all revolves around whether you've slept for the night or not


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> If I've been up all night, its late.
> If I'm awake before I want to be its early. (AKA the ass crack of dawn)


This. Context matters.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Panda Eyes said:


> This. Context matters.


Exactly. That's why I'm just asking for everyone's subjective view on this subject, not an objective one.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Late, although the older I get, the more it feels early!


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Would y'all agree with this model?

4:30 am - 10:29 am = Morning (breakfast hours)

10:30 am - 4:29 pm = Midday (lunch hours)

4:30 pm - 10:29 pm = Evening (dinner hours)

10:30 pm - 4:29 am = Late Night


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

My alarm to get up for work typically goes off at 3:30a or 4:00a, so it's early. Late is 1 am when I typically go to bed to get my 2-3 hours of sleep.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

jcal said:


> My alarm to get up for work typically goes off at 3:30a or 4:00a, so it's early. Late is 1 am when I typically go to bed to get my 2-3 hours of sleep.


Do you just take naps throughout the day instead of a 7-8 hour sleep period?


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Do you just take naps throughout the day instead of a 7-8 hour sleep period?


I never nap. Never have... even way back kindergarten I never participated in nap period. My ideal sleep time is 5 hours but lately I've been too busy at both work and home to get that.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

It's both. 

Late if I'm still up. Early if I've woken up after going to bed.

I'm good on 4-6 hours of sleep so 4 is literally that sweet spot for me either way.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

late. i see 'early' (as in 'early morning') as the period between 5AM to 8AM


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Regardless of human invention of time 4:AM is a Glorious time of silence. When everything stops...And thinks


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Late ofc, there've been times i was sleeping at 5-6am.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Early, nice time to go outside and have a beer.


----------



## Kli1410 (Jan 26, 2018)

I’ve got two kids, one & five. 4 AM is our standard wake time.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I used to stay up that late when I my sleeping patterns were out of whack.
They're mostly normal now, but I still can't see 4am as "early" since it still looks like night at 4am. And I've never had to get up at 4 am for something, earliest I've gotten up out of bed is around 5.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Do you associate 4am more as "late night", or "early morning"?
> Do you associate it more as a night owl hour, or an early bird hour?
> 
> To me, and to most people, 3am is certainly a night owl hour, while 5am is certainly an early bird hour.
> ...


Early Morning.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Also depends on if it's light or dark outside. 4am light is early 4am dark is late.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

_'too late to get up!

,too early to go to bed!'_


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

It revolves around whether you could see sunlight through your window or not and also depends on which part of Earth you are from..


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Personally, 4am is still early but not considered vulgarly early especially if you are not living in the middle of nowhere.. Anything between 12 to 3 am, the entire neighbourhood is in darkness. The concept being, if there are decent amount of people walking in the streets even though the sun has not reached its' peak position, you'll know it's between 4 to 6 am. That is when people go to work or returning home and it's.. well.. relatively safe to go out. I wouldn't even think of being outside at 3am by myself.

So.. Is 4am early or not? Turn off all the lights in your house. If your neighbourhood is megawatt brighter than the inside of your house, then carry on, but if it is just as dark, then you have indeed woken up early.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Going to bed: Late.
Waking up: Early.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

My association with 4:00 a.m. is it was the time I had to get up during basic training.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

in my mind 5am is where the cut off is between night and morning. up until 5 it's 'late' after 5 it's 'early'. So 4 is still late.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

If we're talking about staying up until 4am, it's way too late. But if we're talking about waking up at 4am, it's way too early. To me, it's an awful time to be awake either way.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Etherea said:


> If we're talking about staying up until 4am, it's way too late. But if we're talking about waking up at 4am, it's way too early. To me, it's an awful time to be awake either way.


Heheh, that's a good way of putting it...
I've stated in my first post on this thread that 4:00-4:29 am is pretty much a "no-man's land", I think we can all agree with that. 

I'd say the hour of 3am (3:00-3:59) is the perfect hour for one to be sleeping, regardless of whether they enjoy waking up early or staying up late. Makes sense, since it's known as the "witching hour", and since it's halfway between midnight and 6am. 
Unless you have to work then or your infant always wakes up crying then, there's practically no reason to be up at this hour. If you're waking up at this hour, you're doing so well before the daily commute starts, and if you're staying up until then playing video games or watching Netflix or porn, then chances are, you overdid it and you lack self control. (Not that I have anything against people who do this though, after all, I'm guilty of doing this too...)

The hours of 2am and 4am I'd say are the outliers. 2:30 am is the cutoff for when I'd say its "normal" for one to be staying up with TV, movies, or games, particularly if one is working later hours, while 4:30 am is the starting point for when it's "normal" for one to be waking up, since a daily commute usually starts at 6am, that gives those people a good hour and a half to get ready, eat breakfast, watch the news, etc. beforehand. 

The hours of 5am-9am would be the most "normal" hours for one to be waking up at. 7:30 am would be the sweet spot, which makes sense since the most conventional work period is 9am-5pm, and 7:30 am is an hour and a half before 9:00 am.

For me though, the ideal period to be sleeping would be 1am-9am. That would allow me to have a few hours into the late night for gaming, tv, etc., and at the same time, I'd still get up early enough when breakfast is still being served and the day is still beginning. Like having your cake and eating it too.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Its nothing weird to be awake at 4 am if you work at 5 or your job is in long distance from your living place. However even as someone who is used to working at 5 am, I am usually in lunatic state at 4. Tooo early.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

early

but I am an early bird


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

*Do you associate 4am more as &quot;late&quot; or &quot;early&quot;?*



CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Do you associate 4am more as "late night", or "early morning"?
> Do you associate it more as a night owl hour, or an early bird hour?
> 
> To me, and to most people, 3am is certainly a night owl hour, while 5am is certainly an early bird hour.
> ...


It really depends on my wakeful state. I am an early bird - I wake at 7:08 every morning [my unneeded alarm is set for 7:09]. If I have not slept, 4:00 is late. If I have slept, 4:00 is earlier than I want to wake. Though, in the winter I naturally wake at 5:30.

*OP and other early birds!* What do you do when you wake? Do you immediately get out of bed or do you [laze about, lol] lie in bed?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

My job requires me to get up at 4:15am most days, so I just consider it the starting point.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Late, only because I probably haven't gone to bed yet.

If I was the type to go to sleep at 9 and get up around then, I'd probably consider it early morning. If I'm not sleeping that night, I consider 6 AM to officially be morning.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Depends onthe shift I'm having. I often work at night.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Early. In a perfect world, I'd go to bed at 10:00 and wake up at 6:30. Unfortunately, we don't live in a perfect world so I'm often up later.


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> Unless you have to work then or your infant always wakes up crying then, there's practically no reason to be up at this hour.


Sounds just like something a night owl definitely would definitely _not _say.


CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> If you're waking up at this hour, you're doing so well before the daily commute starts, and if you're staying up until then playing video games or watching Netflix or porn, then chances are, you overdid it and you lack self control. (Not that I have anything against people who do this though, after all, I'm guilty of doing this too...)


So you're saying you're guilty of watching Netflix and porn all night? :laughing:


----------



## ca3 (Aug 16, 2018)

For me 4am is late because I start work at 4am.


----------

